# Erie Saturday



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I made my first trip to the big water of Erie Saturday. I don't remember all the names of the group. I want to thank all the the other members. I had a great time and I can't wait to go back. We left from crane creek and went north. I can't believe it's took me so long to do that. Landed one 22" that had to be gaffed in the hole as my jigging rap popped out of its mouth and into my knuckle. Had three pop off the hook.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Quack...I am the one you and mark met up with. Glad you had a good time. I know you and mark decided to stick it out where we started, but our move paid off in the last 45 minutes and ended pulling our limit in nothing flat. It was hard to leave you guys and marks on the screen but thought we may find something and it paid off. Hope you get out again and glad to hear you had fun!!! You are stronger than me fishing that flip in the open position yesterday morning. Again glad you had fun and nice meeting you! Dave


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Yea we should have moved all we had was lookers. I'm shopping for a four wheeler.


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

I was out with you guys to had a blast and met some nice guys was in the big frabill. Dave Kenny said you put on a show after you made that move nice job.


----------



## dipNrip (Mar 1, 2010)

Did you guys walk out? If so how the drag?

I was going to head up but chickened out with the cold. Hoping it doesn't get much rain this week so I can come up this weekend.


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

We all drove out. I think we were 5 Miles out


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I got a ride from a friend on a snowmobile. Ride out was rough with a sore back. I'm ready to go this weekend.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

cb55 said:


> I was out with you guys to had a blast and met some nice guys was in the big frabill. Dave Kenny said you put on a show after you made that move nice job.


Cb... Yeah things fired just right the last 45 mins to an hour. Last fish of the day was a 12 on certified scale! Dude, thanks for the laugh with the auger drilling.. Hilarious!! Great time and thanks for those sticks, been craving more since I got home.


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

Any time have to get out and do it again. By the way after you and Kenny left had some strange brown fish swimming by my hole????? Lol. Never got a bite after that.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for that memory. I forgot hearing that talk, no wonder we never caught anymore. Anybody else making weekend plans? I would have came over at lunch but was enjoying the moment. I have wheels lined up this time.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

cb55 said:


> Any time have to get out and do it again. By the way after you and Kenny left had some strange brown fish swimming by my hole????? Lol. Never got a bite after that.


Creek Chubs.... That's the secret bait!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Dont fish in the brown hole !

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

It was a hamburger!!!!! No more cooking for you guys!!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Compliments to the cook. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I thought it was the other deposit you were talking about. LOL.


----------

